

Cloud Foundry Open Tour 2012 goes to China - robychen
http://cloudfoundry2012.csdn.net/
Cloud Foundry Open Tour 2012 is a global series of one day developer events designed to help the thriving cloud community to meet and exchange ideas with the technologists behind the industry’s leading open platform as a service.
======
robychen
March 28th in Beijing; March 30th in Shanghai.

